# What to look for?



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey guys, I have done very little milling. I only have a chainsaw mill and haven't used it a whole lot, maybe 4 or 5 trees.

Anyway, a friend of mine recently bought a small farm that has a lot of trees he wants cut down. I'm heading out there tomorrow and I was wondering what to look for other than the types of wood I like.

I'm hoping to find some walnut, cherry, or maple and I think I'll look for trees with less branching. Something straight and not too stressed. Am I on target with this idea?

Also, on the downside, he said he had a pro come out and look around and the guy wasn't interested. Does that mean that there's probably nothing good there, or maybe just not enough? 

Any input would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Not to change the topic to much, but how do you like your chainsaw mill? I've been thinking of getting one, what type do you have.Thanks in advance. Chad


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

Chad, I have the Alaskan Mill II or maybe III, I can't remember. I like it pretty well, considering it cost just over a hundred bucks or so and can make some boards.

It takes a little work and you need to buy a ripping chain, most likely online unless you have a serious chainsaw shop nearby. It makes a lot more sawdust than a bandsaw would, but if you get a few good trees and can make a few decent projects, it pays for itself.

I would recommend one if you want to get your feet wet with making small amounts of lumber on occasion, but if you're going to do more than that, ask the guys in this thread for ideas.

Rob


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

I would look for u shaped crotches in the better species and slab them with the CSM, and keep the bookmatches in order. Cut the the rest of the tree into whatever you might need. I don't think the "pros" are interested in much these days unless it is cheap, easy, and perfect form.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Rob, look for a money tree. 

Apart from that, jeffrey has a good idea with the crotches. CSMs are great for that if you have the horses and bar for it. If you have a smaller outfit just stay with smaller stuff. Beautiful comes in all sizes. 

Look for those tell-tale ripples in the bark of the maples. Keep an eye for burls. Look at the big stuff that might be partially hollow with a good section of the tree around the hollow still alive, but you can see spalting in and around the holes/voids. This is not something you see everyday but just answeriing your question about ideas of what to look for, maybe you'll get lucky. A tree like that can look like rotten junk (and mostly BE rotten junk) but it can produce some stunning wood too. 

Other than that go with your gut instinct, and just remember it's dam hard to cut open a tree and find any ugly in it. Do NOT forget your camera. :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

Sounds like great advice, guys. Thanks. 

I'm packing up the cooler and heading over there for some fun tonight. Looks like I'll be doing the cutting Monday morning.

Enjoy the three day weekend.

Rob


----------

